# Tyvek Covers



## MikeS (Jun 26, 2007)

We just bought one of these last night and put it on. WHAT A PAIN the first time. Does anybody have either good or bad things to say about these?


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Check out this thread from earlier today......It may help you.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=17168&hl=


----------



## Dragerms (Jul 4, 2007)

MikeS said:


> We just bought one of these last night and put it on. WHAT A PAIN the first time. Does anybody have either good or bad things to say about these?


I've used a cover for 2 years now and haven't had too much trouble. Of course it helps to have a 14 year old son on the roof while I'm on the ground tuggin it into place.


----------



## MikeS (Jun 26, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Check out this thread from earlier today......It may help you.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=17168&hl=


This was WAY too funny!!!! That is my Wife who posted it. She seems to explain in more detail. FUNNY!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Get a tall ladder, put it on the roof and unroll it to the other end right down the middle. Then roll the sides down, I bring a broom for reach. Zip it down and throw the ties under. Took me about 20 minutes.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

MikeS said:


> Check out this thread from earlier today......It may help you.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=17168&hl=


This was WAY too funny!!!! That is my Wife who posted it. She seems to explain in more detail. FUNNY!!!
[/quote]

OMG, what a riot. I never connected the two threads. Your DW has a great sense of humor! Good luck with your cover dilemma. We do not use a fitted cover. We cover it with a plastic tarp tied down with bungee cords. We have found, however, that the bungee cords cause paint wear marks.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Great cover, just need patience putting it on. It takes several tries before you get it right. Should take no more than 20 min on and about 10 min off. Like the other post stated, put it on the roof and roll down the sides. Make sure you have the front and back of the cover in the right positions. Don't tighten the straps underneath too tight. Just snug them. Again, be patient as you will learn what to do/what not to do with some practice. Good luck!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

MikeS said:


> We just bought one of these last night and put it on. WHAT A PAIN the first time. Does anybody have either good or bad things to say about these?


Sorry to revive a month-old thread but can you tell me exactly which cover you bought and from where? Is it a custom fit? Does it have an access flap so you can still get inside?


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a different way of putting the cover on because I usely do it by myself. lay your cover out on the driveway with the side down that well be the side down on your TT. start at the front and roll the cover up all the way. take the cover to the rear of your TT then lay the cover (centered) across the end of the TT and unroll it to the front, this way it does not slide off. You can use a ladder on the side to unroll the cover. It may sound difficult but I'm like you I tried several ways until I found that this way really works. I hope this helps. 
Stan


----------

